# Fire Ant March



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How far North will they go?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/where-will-fire-ant-march-end-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe yall will get you a good dose of 'em one day......gonna be a bad year this year after a relatively mild winter.....already setting out baits and spraying with pyrethroids here


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like a nasty little bugger. Good to hear they die when it freezes. Shouldn't be a problem up here unless global warming gets alot worse.

We do have a red headed ant that makes mounds out in the pastures. They bite like hell but generally aren't a problem as you can see and avoid their mounds easily.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope they don't make it here this year.....they are already in the county south of me on the other side of the mountain......just a few though and nothing like the infestation in southern Georgia.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe they will make it to Washington, DC. Then the government will take them more seriously and help us get rid of them.

A few years ago our state introduced different type flies that attack fire ants. I believe that has helps some.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Maybe they will make it to Washington, DC. Then the government will take them more seriously and help us get rid of them.
> A few years ago our state introduced different type flies that attack fire ants. I believe that has helps some.


But if they step in, the ant lovers and PETA will step in. Billions will be spent on "studies" (pretty sure some are legit, but some are just a bunch of grad students getting together and toke up, then make their "findings".).

Anyways, within a few years, the poor ants will need preferential treatment. Acres will be " set aside" for ant habitat.


----------

